# Is it possible...



## sossego (Mar 3, 2016)

that a code base may be shared among operating systems?
I understand that there are differences between OpenBSD, NetBSD, and FreeBSD; but, would it be possible to let the other two BSDs have access/know/familiarize with the POWER8 platform?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2016)

There already is a lot of "cross-pollination" going on between the three BSDs.


----------



## Oldrancher (Mar 3, 2016)

Some of the programs I run were first compiled and run on an AT&T 3B1 Unix PC.


----------

